

Ask HN: Legal and controlled involvement in Anonymous - SoftwareMaven

Unfortunately, i have way too much to lose by jumping deeply into Anonymous: houses, spouses, and kids (wait, just one spouse :). That said, there are certain aspects of their mission less mission I fully support.<p>How can one support their mission without taking the massive risk my kids would become homeless from my lack of pay if things go bad.<p>I also wonder how to deal with the 40% I see that is really good and the 60% that I see is teenage punk action.<p>Thoughts?
======
smoyer
IANAL

But what you're proposing sounds very dangerous to me. Do you trust that law
enforcement is smart enough to recognize that your involvement is
philanthropic and legal? You'll likely be working with individuals that these
agencies deem to be criminal and the old saying guilty by association is still
true. And if you prove your innocence, what have you spent in the process?

I actually tend to agree with you, but you should also look at the history of
Anonymous ... to my eyes, it's becoming less charitable, and more destructive.

Good luck!

~~~
SoftwareMaven
These thoughts are, of douse, why I've kept my distance. The alternative
(playing in the rules) only sees to work if you've got 10+ digit incomes. I'm
trying to find the third option.

------
Joakal
Most radical political supporters acknowledge that jail or prolonged
detainment is likely. Heck, you can be jailed for a while for contempt if you
refuse to reveal your password to encrypted containers even if you forget the
password.

If you really want to go down this route, I recommend that it would be more
efficient to focus on your goals and have a disaster plan (minimum of regular
lawyer contact, grandparents support them, etc). It's the least you can do,
since I assume your family supports your ambitions.

------
stfu
The probably easiest way to do so is by supporting your local Chanology
chapter. Ask them what they need and to provide some address where you can
send the stuff. Keeps you hands clean (e.g. you won't have to reveal your
identity) and even in a hypothetical worst case you just supported some anti-
Scientology movement - something that won't give you any bad rep even if it
would make the headline of your local newspaper.

